# new tort shed and pen for sulcata



## NEtorts

hello folks, havent been posting much lately but i have been reading... been busy building my sulcata his own enclosure.... to big to be with others now, so he now has a 6X20 shed and a roughly 30x30 outdoor pen complete with a cement pond. pic below









i have since added about 10 huge clumps of grass 
i plan to build a 6x7 green house attached to the shed so he can extend his sunny day season.....give me a couple weeks and i'll have pics of the inside of shed and the green house
his old enclosure is in the pics below......shed....greenhouse... and multiple outdoor tard sections





















now occupied by 4 redfoots. 4 greeks, 1 pancake, 1 leopard
thanks for looking


----------



## FranklinTturtle

What a nice set up. I love it. I have to get my sulcata a new winter bedroom before October. So I am checking out every body digs. I just wanted to know if you think that they could break the glass? I have heard the bigger sulcata are like bull dozers.
Thanks
Jessica


----------



## dmarcus

Very nice indeed, something I would like to strive for one of these years...


----------



## cemmons12

Nice! Our torts just don't know how good they have it!


----------



## wrmitchell22

Amazing, I love that even in winter they can enjoy some sun in that green house area


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Chriss:

You've been busy! I love where you live. Looks like you live in the forest. There are several things about your pictures that I really like, among which are the "caves" and cement pond.


----------



## Tom

Great enclosure. I can see where he's already started digging in the one corner at top right.

What did you do to get that overhead picture? Rent a helicopter?


----------



## Laura

very nice! lucky torts..
that looks like added dirt in the corner.. and i bet they have a tree house!


----------



## NEtorts

he didnt dig much in the corner but snuggled into the corner...
I climbed a tree stand I use for Archery practice to get that picture...
they seem to love the tunnels and cement ponds that i build.............
thanks for all the compliments.... I have alot more to do but ......


----------

